# ipod nano problême de démarrage



## ipodnanomax (6 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, 

J'ai acheté un ipod nano 8GB hier. J'ai télécharger i tunes sur internet. j'ai branché l'ipod pour le recharger il s'est allumé. j'ai synchronisé des musiques et des photos sans problêmes. 
Mon soucis arrive lorsque je débranche l'ipod. Il a dû charger pendant plus de 5 heures et pourtant il ne s'allume pas. Le bouton hold est evidemment désactivé. j'ai essayé d'appuyer sur le bouton menu et celui du milieu, ça n'a rien fait. J'ai fait restaurer sur i tunes ça n'a rien changer non plus. Lorsque je le rebranche il se remet à charger sans jamais m'afficher que la charge est complète.
Vaut il mieux que je le rende et que je le fasse echanger? ou bien y a t'il une solution?
Merci


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (6 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

j'ai le meme probleme que toi avec un nano 4eme generation 16 Giga....
Itunes est a jour... l'ipod est restauré et toujours en charge apres une nuité branché au mac...??


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (6 Octobre 2009)

je suis aller le changer ... et tout marche nikel....


----------

